# Will E* allow you to install 2 ViP 622 Receivers?



## newwavedave (Mar 15, 2006)

I just had E* installed today. I got a ViP622 and a DVR 625. I asked the installer if I could get a second ViP 622 receiver added to the system (for a 5th room) and was told E* only allows you to have one of the 622 receivers. Is this correct? Why would E* limit the number of 622's in a single location?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s newwavedave

E* is still catching up on the demand for the first 622 in many homes. They can make more money leasing that 622 to someone else than giving it to you for a second receiver.


----------



## newwavedave (Mar 15, 2006)

But thanks for the response James!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know many folks don't like the answer... and if I needed two, I probably would feel badly too... but I haven't ordered my first one yet... and would like it if I do place that order that they would have one for me.

So I see both sides.

I'm sure later this year they will be in a better position with supply to let folks get more, as I can think of several scenarios where a second 622 is a must.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

I leased 2 of them. One ordered on 2/1 (recieved/installed on 2/21) and the next ordered on 3/3 and recieved 3/13.

This all started when I was talking with tech support about something else and asked if I could get another 622. He said my account showed I was eligable but he was suspicious and went to ask his super, of course the answer was no. At that point I was determined and I played CS roulette until I got someone in India on the 2nd call that didn't have a clue. She punched the order in, charged my credit card and then it was too late. Even the Tech that activated my reciever on Monday couldn't beleive I had two and wanted to know how I did that. I asked her if she had ever heard of CS roulette and she laughed out loud.


----------



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

The response I received from CS was that I could BUY my second vip622, but I was not allowed to lease 2 of them.

Now that I see that someone was able to bypass that 'rule' I'll do the same.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

KingJerky said:


> The response I received from CS was that I could BUY my second vip622, but I was not allowed to lease 2 of them.
> 
> Now that I see that someone was able to bypass that 'rule' I'll do the same.


Keep trying till you get the "right one".

Heck, come April 1st I'm going for the "Grand Slam" and try to do the 921 $99 622rebate upgrade which will give me 3 622s. With a few phone calls you just never know


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I leased one and bought another one. They were installed and activated at the same time.


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

RonS said:


> I leased one and bought another one. They were installed and activated at the same time.


I was told you could have 2 but you would have to pay $699.00 for the second one


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

HD921 said:


> I was told you could have 2 but you would have to pay $699.00 for the second one


I have been told a lot of different things from every different CSR at Dish I have talked to. I was lucky enough to get the "right" one on my second attempt and now have 2 leased 622s at $299 each, AND I didn't sign or agree to anything conncerning the second one. I installed/activated it myself and cancelled the 2nd service call so there was nothing to sign. Come to think of it the CSR never mentioned minimun service, lease agrement, or anything when I signed up for the 2nd one. I guess since they have me "trapped" on the first one for 18 months they didn't care.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

dr928gt, when did you order 2nd one and when did you receive it?


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

pajer said:


> dr928gt, when did you order 2nd one and when did you receive it?


See post #5 above


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

I contacted Dish, they said yep, first 30 days of your lease you can get a 2nd 622 (replacing a 625 I have); BUT

that I had to call the retailer I arranged it through to do it.

Retailer contacts Dish and hears: "Nope, one 622 lease per subscription.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Just because a few report here they've scammed their way into more than one leased 622, dont consider it the norm. ALmost everyone here knows there is a slight shortage, and most would agree its only fair to allow all that want one to be able to get one 1st, then people that want a 2nd can get them a few weeks/months down the road...


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

i don't think i would call it a scam when you call dish and you ask them if you can lease a second 622 and the csr says yes and puts the order through when it's right on the screen that a customer has already leased a 622. maybe call it poor training or poor communication, but don't call it a scam. i think that's a bit too much.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Just because a few report here they've scammed their way into more than one leased 622, dont consider it the norm. ALmost everyone here knows there is a slight shortage, and most would agree its only fair to allow all that want one to be able to get one 1st, then people that want a 2nd can get them a few weeks/months down the road...


I personally don't consider getting 2 of them a scam. Quite frankly I was told that the Dish computer showed my account was eligible for the upgrade (the 2nd one) and all I did was call a CS rep and gave them my credit card.

BTW, I haven't heard Charlie or anyone from Dish say in any of the promos or have seen anything in print that says I can only get 1. The ONLY place I have ever heard this is here on this forum. As a side note, the only place I have heard of any shortage is also here on this forum. Just like any forum on the internet, information posted on this forum is just like the conflicting info you get from Dish, it depends on who got the info from who and only a small percentage is ever accurate. I have found 90% of info on internet forums are simply rumors and you have to learn to sort and take what you can from them.

Also anyone that is whining that they don't have a 622 has no one to blame but themselves. All it takes is $299 on a credit card and you will get one. I didn't wait around for everyone else to be a guinea pig and stepped up immediately and have paid $299 twice and have NO pity for those that sit on the fence and don't ante up! If you wanna play you gotta pay!


----------



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

If someone is willing to go through the painful process of calling multiple CSRs until they get one that is 'smart' enough to let them lease a second 622, I'd say they more than 'paid' for it. :hurah:


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess my karma is good, I got lucky with the first CSR call after my initial call (unrelated) to the Tech guy that alerted me that my "account" showed I was eligible. 2 phone calls (free long distance) and 20 minutes of my time was well worth it for me. It is great to now see all the HD channels on all 4 TVs in my home and my lowly slow-as-heck 921 has been banished to my shop/garage!


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

dr928gt said:


> IAlso anyone that is whining that they don't have a 622 has no one to blame but themselves. All it takes is $299 on a credit card and you will get one. I didn't wait around for everyone else to be a guinea pig and stepped up immediately and have paid $299 twice and have NO pity for those that sit on the fence and don't ante up! If you wanna play you gotta pay!


I paid my $299, charged to my credit card on Feb. 9, and it did appear on my credit card billing statement. I have still not received my 622. I wish all it took was paying $299. I paid and I still can't play, they will not even let me into the ballpark.


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

HD921 said:


> I was told you could have 2 but you would have to pay $699.00 for the second one


Yes, that is what I did. I paid $699 for the 2nd one and got the first on the $299 upgrade promotion.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

Greg L said:


> I paid my $299, charged to my credit card on Feb. 9, and it did appear on my credit card billing statement. I have still not received my 622. I wish all it took was paying $299. I paid and I still can't play, they will not even let me into the ballpark.


Greg,

I would call and ask for each persons supervisor until you get somone who fixes your problem. There is no excuse for your situation, especially knowing I ordered my 2nd on 3/3 and it arrived 10 days later on 3/13. Call them, be firm yet polite, but also be confident that you know you are in the "right" and don't let them get away with this. If you can't get the right supervisor then ask for the customer retention department and if you are lucky you will get a guy named Chris in Denver and he will fix your situation.

Knowing how fast I got mine I think your situation is more of a clerical/organizational issue than a supply issue.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Just called Dish and asked for a 622 upgrade. The rep said I already show one on the account He put me on hold and when he returned, he processed the order for another 622 at the standard $299 lease fee to replace a 501. The install is scheduled for 4-11.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

redbird said:


> Just called Dish and asked for a 622 upgrade. The rep said I already show one on the account He put me on hold and when he returned, he processed the order for another 622 at the standard $299 lease fee to replace a 501. The install is scheduled for 4-11.


I guess my 2nd lease deal wasn't a "fluke" afterall


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

If you logon to your Dish account, on the equipment upgrades page:

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/equipment/hdex.do

DISH Network can come to your home and *replace up to two of your current receivers* OR add DishHD in another room of your home for pricing starting at $49.00! The receivers below are eligible for installation:

HD Single-Tuner Receiver for $49 (including installation & dish antenna)
-OR-
HD Dual-Tuner DVR Receiver for $299.99 (including installation & dish antenna)

You can even pair an HD Single-Tuner Receiver with our Standard Definition Single-Tuner receiver if you need to upgrade two receivers. Please see our Standard Definition Equipment Upgrades for more information.

18-month agreement to qualified basic programming required
Offer not available in Alaska or Puerto Rico.
HD receivers not available in HI
Limited Time Offer


----------

